# "my dog doesn't like raw meat"



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

2 of my friends tried to tell me this tonight. I said "well it is something new To them. Celia wouldn't eat the first night on raw either.."

Then later that night I was talking to one friend about her concerns for her dogs weight. I tried to explain that he wasn't actually that thin, we are all just use to slightly over weight dogs. Then I said "look at Gunner or Zoey, they are both a tiny bit over weight, not much but they both could stand to lose a lb"

Zoeys owner chimes in "zoeys perfect, she's perfect" (pro plan fed and yes a little thick in the mid section)

Then I tried to explain what a general ideal dog weight looks like, blah blah blah. I was just trying to get the first girl to not worry so much. He dog could gain a lb but really he's not THAT thin.

Oh the woes of actually knowing what you are talking about and speaking to deaf minds


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I always get told Duke is a bit skinny. But he's actually just lean, he looks great. I got asked today at puppy school what breed he was (coz when I say labrador, they usually say he's too skinny to be a labrador, coz, u know, labs are fat) and when I said lab, they said he must be crossed with something coz of his fur, they didnt mention his weight at all haha. (I agree about the fur bit, he's a bit shaggy for a pure lab, might be part boarder collie or something!)


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

The skinny bit always makes me laugh.

Because I own what should be a giant monstrous scary looking 130 lb dog I get quite a lot of sympathy for getting short changed. 

People don't realise anymore what dogs look like and even when you watch Frozen Planet and look at the wolfs they still look barrel like (yes they are fluffy). It is a shame :-(.

I was so surprised when I met a girl out walking with three proper sized labs, and believe it or not she was surprised when I new they where labs LOL.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

The weight thing always gets me. My BF has a beagle (Ajax), and keeps him at the correct weight, 20lbs. I've had other people tell me/us that he is too thin. He's maybe a little over by less than a pound of his proper weight. We had beagles come into the clinic I worked at that were actually more than 2x his weight. A 13 inch dog weighing 48lbs was the saddest thing ever, the owners just refused to quit giving treats and to portion food. They were giving him around 2-3 cups of food a day. Ajax gets a little under 1 cup (working on getting the man to switch to raw).


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have labs, and they are very fit, your lab looks fine by the way. I have seen some labs look like flat coats. But the length of the coat varies. 

I have an Aussie that lost 10 pounds since he went on raw. Gradually, I watched he body change, he went from having no waist to having one. And I noticed that his back leg muscles got bigger. I had him fixed, and he blew up, on dry food he only got like a cup and 1/2 a day, he was like 60lbs. Then I transitioned him to raw and he started loosing weight. Now on total raw I don't have a problem with him being over weight. I think the carbs were doing him in.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's easy to get my dogs fat on raw food for some reason. Probably because it's so much fun to feed them, sometimes i go overboard.

And it's amazing how just a small amount of weight makes a big difference. I know snorkels isn't a big dog, but when she is 11 pounds she is fat and when she's 10 pounds she's not.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have gotten that with Barney especially because he is a puppy. My vet said the same thing most people have no idea what a fit dog looks like to them they look skinny. It amazes me how so many dogs are so obese you can especially see them struggle as they get older.In my town there are so many labs and I the majority are very overweight.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

xellil said:


> It's easy to get my dogs fat on raw food for some reason. Probably because it's so much fun to feed them, sometimes i go overboard.
> 
> And it's amazing how just a small amount of weight makes a big difference. I know snorkels isn't a big dog, but when she is 11 pounds she is fat and when she's 10 pounds she's not.


I agree if saide puts on a pound she looks much bigger.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> I have gotten that with Barney especially because he is a puppy. My vet said the same thing most people have no idea what a fit dog looks like to them they look skinny. It amazes me how so many dogs are so obese you can especially see them struggle as they get older.In my town there are so many labs and I the majority are very overweight.


my Doberman is still fat. I think he has a very slow metabolism. When I got him he was 106. He has been as high as 117. Now he is 103 - the lowest he's been since I've had him. Really, I think he needs to weigh about 95. 

He's getting only 16 oz of food a day now, which is about 1% of his ideal weight. He's losing but very slowly. At this rate, he'll get down to 95 in about a year. but man, i hate to cut him down on food any more.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> I have gotten that with Barney especially because he is a puppy. My vet said the same thing most people have no idea what a fit dog looks like to them they look skinny. It amazes me how so many dogs are so obese you can especially see them struggle as they get older.In my town there are so many labs and I the majority are very overweight.


I got that a lot too with Buck. People would tell me that they were concerned about him because he didn't have a "puppy belly". I'll admit that seeing those rolly poly puppies are awfully cute but when you understand WHY they are that way you begin to think not. So many people seem to think that a puppy is not healthy unless he has a big pot belly.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I got that a lot too with Buck. People would tell me that they were concerned about him because he didn't have a "puppy belly". I'll admit that seeing those rolly poly puppies are awfully cute but when you understand WHY they are that way you begin to think not. So many people seem to think that a puppy is not healthy unless he has a big pot belly.


It's really a shame that the abnormal has become normal.

When I had the dogs in the country, I didn't think twice about how they looked but today most people would think they were starved. They exercised so much none of them had an ounce of fat. 


Compared to them, the dogs I have in town now look like tubs of lard. since we are moving back to the country with 15 acres to roam on, I am looking forward to getting Rebel especially looking like a real dog. Snorkels, not so much since I think she's ok for her age.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Xelil - congrats on the move! 15 acres sounds like heaven.

I'm having trouble figuring out whether my foster is a bit pudgy or just about right. I'm used to Standard Poodles - who have a tight tuck - and the little Maltipoo is throwing me off. Unlike Poodles, Maltese seem to be barrel-chested, without much of a waist or tuck. He's got a bit of a waist and a wee tuck, and he's losing that bloated/distended look he had earlier this week when he arrived.

























Apologies for the poor stacking. He kept trying to come up and say hello.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you feel his ribs? to me, it looks like he could still lose a couple of pounds.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder to check his ribs. I can barely feel them, so, yes, he needs to lose a touch more. And I need to groom him today. Guess I ought to get out of my PJs.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh goodness we get the puppy is too thin because they don't have puppy bellies. My puppies can run and play and don't fall down much - LOL. Other pups look like weebles. If only people knew the damage they were doing to their dogs joint and growth plates and such in keeping them overweight while growing. The wobbly puppy is funny to watch but the sleek, easy moving pup is poetry in motion.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA,

Yep, the reason that we didnt stay with the first vet that I took Rhett too was that she felt him, and said, "Hmm...I can feel his ribs"(as she was pressing in lightly,)"He is only 4 months old, he should have a NICE layer and should have a nice belly that he doesnt right now! If your going to keep with this whole "human food thing" rather then real dog food, then at least add in white rice!" I looked at her, laughed, took him off the table and we left!


And as far as the "my dog doesnt like raw meat"...I TOTALLY get that! When my parents came up in May I was feeding Rhett and Brody 1/2 raw, they got a lamb neck the one day, I gave one to Beauregard, Bonnie and Hub when they came up here......Beau and Bonnie both dug in, SUPER happy.....Hubbers walked over to it, sniffed it, licked it then walked over to the oven where our ribs were baking and sat there staring into it!!LOL :lol:

Now he is doing AMAZING on raw, and LOVES everything offered to him!!!:thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA,
> 
> Yep, the reason that we didnt stay with the first vet that I took Rhett too was that she felt him, and said, "Hmm...I can feel his ribs"(as she was pressing in lightly,)"He is only 4 months old, he should have a NICE layer and should have a nice belly that he doesnt right now! If your going to keep with this whole "human food thing" rather then real dog food, then at least add in white rice!" I looked at her, laughed, took him off the table and we left!
> 
> ...


I just don't get how they are trying to convince me that raw isn't the best diet because apparently their dogs don't like raw meat. The way they say it is so snooty and all knowing. I have never spoken to them about PMR in such a tone. When they ask, I answer but I never drag it on or push it on them. 

I just don't like the way it makes me feel.

You can feel the difference between mine and theirs.

My dogs are silky soft and there's are more rough coated.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I just don't get how they are trying to convince me that raw isn't the best diet because apparently their dogs don't like raw meat. The way they say it is so snooty and all knowing. I have never spoken to them about PMR in such a tone. When they ask, I answer but I never drag it on or push it on them.
> 
> I just don't like the way it makes me feel.
> 
> ...


Ya, see I can NOT stand that, I had someone look at me and go, "WOW, why would you feed your dogs raw meat?!" I explained the out line to her and she shook her head and walked away still looking at me like I was crazy.....Oh ya, and did I mention that she had JUST said how AMAZING Rhett's fur was compared to her Mini Poodle?!!? LOL

HAHAHA, yep!! Its really funny!!
I laugh at how many people sink their fingers into Rhett's fur and just kinda leave them there rubbing back and forth....I KNOW its cause he is so soft and silky!!LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ya, see I can NOT stand that, I had someone look at me and go, "WOW, why would you feed your dogs raw meat?!" I explained the out line to her and she shook her head and walked away still looking at me like I was crazy.....Oh ya, and did I mention that she had JUST said how AMAZING Rhett's fur was compared to her Mini Poodle?!!? LOL
> 
> HAHAHA, yep!! Its really funny!!
> I laugh at how many people sink their fingers into Rhett's fur and just kinda leave them there rubbing back and forth....I KNOW its cause he is so soft and silky!!LOL


Exactly. Not even 5 minutes later the pro plan girl was petting Gunner and said "wow he's so soft!"

When we went camping last weekend, all the guys were loving on Mikey. He would just put his head in their lap and they would stroke away at his head and neck for a LONG time too. It was cute


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

People generally don't understand the correlation between coat/skin and nutrition. It takes actually changing your dogs food and seeing the change in them. 

One thing I noticed recently is that dogs who have corn in their diet make me itch and give me giant welts when I pet them or touch them. 

I really wish people were more open minded to learning about nutrition. I tried to convince one of my friends that feeding kibbles and bits was not good for his dog. I told him its worse than eating hot dogs and mcdonalds everyday and supplementing it with cardboard from the garbage can. He laughed at me and said "he's a dog, he'd be happy if I let him eat out of the trash all day." *head desk* 
This is when I gave up talking to my friends about dog food. I always leave it open that if they have questions they can ask me, but I won't bring it up. Its just too frustrating.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I spent a great deal of time at Thanksgiving discussing doggie diet with a relative of my husband's who has a 150 pound Labrador. Apparently this is a 'special' type of English lab that is suppose to be bigger then the American style. I was having a really really really hard time imagining any Labrador that could be that large, no matter what type it was suppose to be, although I was assured it was from a great breeder. 

After we spent the entire holiday discussing diet (and he fell in love with Shade), he left determined to change his dog's diet from the Eukanuba that the Labrador breeder and forum recommended to at least over to a grain free kibble with canned all meat food added. He was also going to check into the whole raw diet thing. Maybe by next year the 150 pound Labrador will be a 90 pound Labrador!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> I spent a great deal of time at Thanksgiving discussing doggie diet with a relative of my husband's who has a 150 pound Labrador. Apparently this is a 'special' type of English lab that is suppose to be bigger then the American style. I was having a really really really hard time imagining any Labrador that could be that large, no matter what type it was suppose to be, although I was assured it was from a great breeder.
> 
> After we spent the entire holiday discussing diet (and he fell in love with Shade), he left determined to change his dog's diet from the Eukanuba that the Labrador breeder and forum recommended to at least over to a grain free kibble with canned all meat food added. He was also going to check into the whole raw diet thing. Maybe by next year the 150 pound Labrador will be a 90 pound Labrador!


WOW that is HUGE!!!!

I cant even imagine a 150lbs Lab!!! 

Hopefully when moved from pukanuba he will go down to his natural size, and of course, if he puts him onto raw even the better!!:biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ugh don't even get me started on fat labs. 

I know a family with 2 labs. Black and yellow, male and female. Both HORRIBLY obese, like fanny pack of fat over their tail, huge pockets of fat along their back making them look like bears.

These people seriously wonder why their 7year old lab can't hardly walk, has arthritis, is on pain killers , can't pick herself up from the floor, and has a white face at such a young age. They REALLY don't get it!


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Okay, this isn't specifically directed to any of you guys, but more of a comment on an observation I've made on forums like these. There is so much talk about soft, silky fur, but please keep in mind that such fur isn't a good sign for all dogs! If my dog had soft fur something would be _wrong_. His coat is supposed to be coarse!

Okay okay, I'm done, but all the talk about soft fur sometimes bothers me! :tongue:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

bumblegoat said:


> Okay, this isn't specifically directed to any of you guys, but more of a comment on an observation I've made on forums like these. There is so much talk about soft, silky fur, but please keep in mind that such fur isn't a good sign for all dogs! If my dog had soft fur something would be _wrong_. His coat is supposed to be coarse!
> 
> Okay okay, I'm done, but all the talk about soft fur sometimes bothers me! :tongue:


There is a difference I think. A dog that has coarse healthy coat can still be "soft" when fed a good diet. I'm having an issue explaining what I mean. Let me try this.

A wire haired dog on an unhealthy diet will have more "rough" or "greasy" feeling than a wire haired dog fed a good diet. The coat is still "coarse" but it is not hard or unpleasant to touch and can even been called soft, while still retaining the coarse feeling.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Huginn said:


> There is a difference I think. A dog that has coarse healthy coat can still be "soft" when fed a good diet. I'm having an issue explaining what I mean. Let me try this.
> 
> A wire haired dog on an unhealthy diet will have more "rough" or "greasy" feeling than a wire haired dog fed a good diet. The coat is still "coarse" but it is not hard or unpleasant to touch and can even been called soft, while still retaining the coarse feeling.


Yep, this is EXACTLY how Dixi was when we got her....TOTALLY nasty rough, greasy, and...well just NASTY. Now her coat is "soft" it is a HEALTHY wire feeling, no longer greasy or rough!:smile: (But then again you just saw her!LOL :lol


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Yep, this is EXACTLY how Dixi was when we got her....TOTALLY nasty rough, greasy, and...well just NASTY. Now her coat is "soft" it is a HEALTHY wire feeling, no longer greasy or rough!:smile: (But then again you just saw her!LOL :lol


I'm still impressed with Brody not losing any hair when I picked him up. . . I wish you could get my mom to switch BooBoo and Bales. I will be working on her too


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Huginn said:


> I'm still impressed with Brody not losing any hair when I picked him up. . . I wish you could get my mom to switch BooBoo and Bales. I will be working on her too


Oh yes, his fur is rather AMAZING, especially being a Puggie!:happy:

Im still excited to hear that you didnt find hair, I mean, you and Bethie have ALWAYS been full of hair after he leaves, since he HAS to be in your arms!LOL

And yes, hey, ya never know.....between the 2 of us....we might be able to!:wink:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I hate the fat puppy thing. There is a woman at my local petsmart who I can't STAND. I said something about cutting back on Rodeo's dinner because of all the biscuits the woman gave her and her response was "I love a fat dog". REALLY?!?! What is so attractive about it? My only response was the joint problems obesity can cause and the manager backed me up. Especially with Rodie being part GSD. I like healthy hips 

And I get a LOT of crap about Duke's weight. He stays pretty lean. But his weight fluctuates a lot as well. One week he's a few pounds over weight, the next he could stand to gain a couple pounds. Every time he gets a little taller, it takes his weight a week to catch up. But he's NEVER been FAT. And people act like I starve the little punk.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Huginn said:


> There is a difference I think. A dog that has coarse healthy coat can still be "soft" when fed a good diet. I'm having an issue explaining what I mean. Let me try this.
> 
> A wire haired dog on an unhealthy diet will have more "rough" or "greasy" feeling than a wire haired dog fed a good diet. The coat is still "coarse" but it is not hard or unpleasant to touch and can even been called soft, while still retaining the coarse feeling.


I use to really not like wire haired dogs because they were all sticky!

Then I bathed an IWH at work and have loved them ever since  they arent do bad if their hair is healthy!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I spent a great deal of time at Thanksgiving discussing doggie diet with a relative of my husband's who has a 150 pound Labrador. Apparently this is a 'special' type of English lab that is suppose to be bigger then the American style. I was having a really really really hard time imagining any Labrador that could be that large, no matter what type it was suppose to be, although I was assured it was from a great breeder.
> 
> After we spent the entire holiday discussing diet (and he fell in love with Shade), he left determined to change his dog's diet from the Eukanuba that the Labrador breeder and forum recommended to at least over to a grain free kibble with canned all meat food added. He was also going to check into the whole raw diet thing. Maybe by next year the 150 pound Labrador will be a 90 pound Labrador!


I wonder if those are like Warlock Dobermans - an imaginary giant mixed breed but cost a bundle!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

FWIW - "thin" dog, gunner a few months ago and Pro plan dog


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> I wonder if those are like Warlock Dobermans - an imaginary giant mixed breed but cost a bundle!


They are EXACTLY like warlock dobermans. You get a breeder who thinks it's a good idea to breed giant dogs that aren't supposed to be giant and then they find suckers who can be fooled into believing the breeder's "rare dog" bit. It's disgusting. I met a so-called warlock doberman at our dog park recently and he was just so... off. He was ungainly and awkward and he walked funny. He wasn't old but he just wasn't built right.

I LOVE wire haired dogs! I love the texture of a good, soft, healthy coat. It's part of the reason I want an Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a breeder with a Warlock Doberman puppy. Now, I know very little about puppies. But it does seem to me like my full-grown Doberman probably didn't look anything like this puppy when he was a baby. This puppy's feet look bigger than Rebel's. I could be wrong - I had a foster with pretty big feet, much bigger than Rebel's and he was only 95 pounds (and not fat).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My brother had two Russian wolfhounds. OMG they were beautiful dogs, and so good mannered. They could walk up to the car and stick their head in to lick you. And yes, great wiry coats.

I could never have one - since I only do rescue dogs and you don't find those wandering the streets. But if someone gives me one free I'm all over that!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> My brother had two Russian wolfhounds. OMG they were beautiful dogs, and so good mannered. They could walk up to the car and stick their head in to lick you. And yes, great wiry coats.
> 
> I could never have one - since I only do rescue dogs and you don't find those wandering the streets. But if someone gives me one free I'm all over that!


Russian Wolfhound=Borzoi, right? 

And there is something off about that pup. It could just be because I want to see something wrong with it. hahaha.

The whole warlock doberman thing is no different than breeders trying to sell a "rare" red rottweiler, long haired rottweiler, white doberman, silver lab, etc. All are usually mistakes, unhealthy, or mixes. We met a "silver lab" the other day that a man had gotten from a rescue. Or, rather, he was an attempt at making a silver lab. He had silver on his head and a hint of it on his back but other than that he was all chocolate. Now, I don't know if this is how they always do it but he said that "silver labs" come from breeding chocolate labs with chessies. Does anyone have any other info?

This is one off of dogbreedinfo.com but there is definitely something distinctly chessie about this one.
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/labradorphotos9.htm
But then there's this: http://www.silverlabs.com/controversy.htm


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Russian Wolfhound=Borzoi, right?


nope, I just looked up Russian wolfhound and that's not it. I mean, it's borzoi but not my brother's dog. so i looked up Irish wolfhound and that's it. I must have had the name wrong. They were great house dogs, too. Unfortunately, both of my brother's dogs died of cancer at about 8 years old. I wonder if they would have lived longer had they been fed better food.

I never heard of silver labs. i know in Dobermans, there are blue and fawn colors and both are mutated genes that dilute the color, as well as cause skin problems. But from the links you gave it doesn't look like that's the case with silver labs.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, my relative had what he called a 'blockhead' Labrador that he said was bred to be 150 pounds and he swears it wasn't fat, just a special kind of Labrador. (I didn't actually see the dog). And yes, his sister was getting one in 'white'. I really didn't think there were suppose to be giant white Labradors running around but I bit my tongue for the sake of family relationships and didn't go off on a tear about it. At least not until he'd left for the airport!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> Well, my relative had what he called a 'blockhead' Labrador that he said was bred to be 150 pounds and he swears it wasn't fat, just a special kind of Labrador. (I didn't actually see the dog). And yes, his sister was getting one in 'white'. I really didn't think there were suppose to be giant white Labradors running around but I bit my tongue for the sake of family relationships and didn't go off on a tear about it. At least not until he'd left for the airport!!


Ohmygoodgawd....I dont think I would have been able to hold my tongue on that one!!!

WOW, WOW, WOW!!!


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Huginn said:


> There is a difference I think. A dog that has coarse healthy coat can still be "soft" when fed a good diet. I'm having an issue explaining what I mean. Let me try this.
> 
> A wire haired dog on an unhealthy diet will have more "rough" or "greasy" feeling than a wire haired dog fed a good diet. The coat is still "coarse" but it is not hard or unpleasant to touch and can even been called soft, while still retaining the coarse feeling.


I don't really agree, since the quality and feel of the coat relies _heavily_ on how you groom the coat. If I've been slacking off with the hand-stripping, my dog's coat looks and feels horrible.

Adding to that, if you clip a wiry coat, it totally ruins the coat and I wouldn't even consider it wiry anymore.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Well, my relative had what he called a 'blockhead' Labrador that he said was bred to be 150 pounds and he swears it wasn't fat, just a special kind of Labrador. (I didn't actually see the dog). And yes, his sister was getting one in 'white'. I really didn't think there were suppose to be giant white Labradors running around but I bit my tongue for the sake of family relationships and didn't go off on a tear about it. At least not until he'd left for the airport!!


i love how she said she was getting one in white like she was getting a dress made. If it makes you feel any better, as much as I love my relatives (and I do) we do not see eye to eye on dogs. I bite my tongue alot also.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Working in pet stores I see SO MANY fat dogs. The biggest culprits I see are beagles, labs and pugs. 


I get comments on Murph and Abbie's weight all the time :-X And people almost have this accusatory tone in their voice like *I* am the reason they are so thin. Like as if I am starving them!


Murph gives a double whammy because his body is SO short, even for a frenchie, and then he's got big ribs, so he's just got this TINY little waist. 

I also get comments on how muscular he is. How that happens, I don't know, because the lump sleeps the majority of his life away.




















I love Abbie's body though. She's lean and her legs are just SO muscular. I think she's just stunning. She's got a build somewhat similar to a whippet with the curvature in her back end. My step dad always says "Abbie, you haven't gained a pound since I last saw you" every time we come to visit lol. But that's fine, because she schools our 5 year old boxer (who has gotten tubby since my mom got together with my step dad) and whoops his ass. He can't keep up with her in the back yard


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh you wanna talk about HUGE Labs? Here you go..



















That's one of my brothers dogs, Ben. He's 2yrs. old, and is around.. 105lbs. and is NOT fat at all. I swear he's going to be 120lbs. when he's finally done filling out. And he has AKC papers.. although I'm pretty certain that a Dane jumped the fence a few generations back. Has a total Lab personality too, but he is as tall as a lot of Danes I've seen.

Then you have my other brothers Lab who is 100+ lbs., but only because they like to be able to say that they have a 100lb. Lab. He's obese.. needs to lose at least 15lbs., if not more. Ugh. Drives me nuts!


Then on the other side of the coin, I had someone tell me the other day that people who keep their Pit Bulls lean only do so because they fight them. :wacko: Um.. yeah.. because I'm the epitome of dog fighter, and my dogs who think every dog is their BFF are fighting machines. I've also had people see Piper and come up to me and ask if I fought her, and how she did (this was at a VET clinic!). When I gave them the "WTF" look, they said "Well I mean.. she's so.. muscular!" People are so ignorant sometimes.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He sure has a Dane head doesn't he. If someone asked me if I fought Richter I would be pissed.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Herzo said:


> He sure has a Dane head doesn't he. If someone asked me if I fought Richter I would be pissed.


Yup, that's what everyone that meets him says! 

I was so taken aback by the comment that I didn't really have a chance to get mad.. I kind of just laughed at them, to be honest.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I usually hear of rude foolish comments via the internet, than I do in reality, but I am more than positive they've been said behind my back from others in public that see me walking zoey. Owning a pitbull that is entirely fit and conditioned, you're automatically redeemed a dog fighter in some sense. Imagine the length of people's ignorance to understand a healthy in shape dog as a whole, than take a healthy in shape pitbull and OMG it's used for fighting. So we pitbull owners have more madness to manage with when it comes to the lack of truth towards healthy lean fit pitbulls. The general public is just far from being accustomed to seeing a really lean and conditioned pitbull these days. Natural pitbull muscles = steroid fighting pitbull


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

JoeynZoey said:


> I usually hear of rude foolish comments via the internet, than I do in reality, but I am more than positive they've been said behind my back from others in public that see me walking zoey. Owning a pitbull that is entirely fit and conditioned, you're automatically redeemed a dog fighter in some sense. Imagine the length of people's ignorance to understand a healthy in shape dog as a whole, than take a healthy in shape pitbull and OMG it's used for fighting. So we pitbull owners have more madness to manage with when it comes to the lack of truth towards healthy lean fit pitbulls. The general public is just far from being accustomed to seeing a really lean and conditioned pitbull these days. Natural pitbull muscles = steroid fighting pitbull


They are all idiots. You should hand people flyers with a photo of a pitbull with no ears and giant scars all over its face. Then maybe they can see the difference.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

xellil said:


> They are all idiots. You should hand people flyers with a photo of a pitbull with no ears and giant scars all over its face. Then maybe they can see the difference.


Ear cropping is another form of ignorance though, a nice dobbie with an ear crop is fine, but a pitbull with an ear crop equals dog fighting as well haha.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

JoeynZoey said:


> I usually hear of rude foolish comments via the internet, than I do in reality, but I am more than positive they've been said behind my back from others in public that see me walking zoey. Owning a pitbull that is entirely fit and conditioned, you're automatically redeemed a dog fighter in some sense. Imagine the length of people's ignorance to understand a healthy in shape dog as a whole, than take a healthy in shape pitbull and OMG it's used for fighting. So we pitbull owners have more madness to manage with when it comes to the lack of truth towards healthy lean fit pitbulls. The general public is just far from being accustomed to seeing a really lean and conditioned pitbull these days. Natural pitbull muscles = steroid fighting pitbull



Exactly why I hate people. I didn't know you were on this forum, I love Zoey!!!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Duke is currently in one of his sprouts I mentioned before. He's grown a bit so I've got to up his beef for awhile again, but this is him a few pounds under his ideal. He does at least have good muscle tone although it's lost in my crappy cell pics. (Please excuse my floor, I'm in the process of remodeling and my house is a wreck XP)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I took Gunner with me to 3 pet stores today. I was looking for a couple of cute female rats. 

Anyway, I got not one negative comment. Every child wanted to pet him, and every adult said he was beautiful and looked very sweet. Even one woman who had to have been 65-70 years old said he was "a beautiful dog with such a gorgeous color"

Made me feel better about the pitbull stereo types.


----------



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

the few silver labs that i have seen in person look much more like weimaraners to me but it's possible. the dilution in chocolates of other breeds can lead to that color (dachshunds-isabella, and dobermans-fawn to name a few)


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Exactly why I hate people. I didn't know you were on this forum, I love Zoey!!!


thank you!! which other forum are you from, and with what name?  Duke is maturing wonderfully though, you have him in fantastic shape already!  I can't wait to see him fully matured.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

JoeynZoey said:


> thank you!! which other forum are you from, and with what name?  Duke is maturing wonderfully though, you have him in fantastic shape already!  I can't wait to see him fully matured.


PBC- I'm pretty sure I'm Rodeo over there too but I mostly just lurk. There's a ton of good info but I don't have much to contribute other than pictures. 

And thanks  Sometimes I really wish he would just hurry up and grow so I could see how he turns out. He looks a lot like his dad already.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I could never hold my tongue... That's too hard for me. My grandfather got a good tongue lashing from me last Thanksgiving. Please don't imagine me yelling at this frail, old man. My grandfather is 6'2 (used to be 6'4. haha) and is your typical ex-military, racist, stubborn, outspoken old man who grew up in the era that they did. He is TOTALLY against pit bulls. He views them as killers even though he had a sweet one that he raised my mom and my aunt with. 

Anyhow, we were all at their house last year and my cousin brought Tank, her GORGEOUS, jet black and brilliant white with electric blue eyes, American Bulldog/APBT mix. He is around 2 1/2 now. Last year my cousin was pregnant with her and her husband's first baby and my grandfather started telling her that she needed to get rid of her dog. Well, Nikki wasn't going to do it and she couldn't understand why he would say that. Of course, me being the only REAL dog person in the house, I chimed in. Then he started telling me that I needed to get rid of Dude for MY child's safety! Let me make this perfectly clear... Dude is a smooth collie. I have NO kids nor was I pregnant at the time. I'm not entirely sure what kids I need to be protecting from Dude... 

Here's the real kicker... I lived with my grandparents for many years... He raised me with 2 dobermans and a rottweiler!

Knowing what I know now about dog nutrition, I would have had a lot to say about Xena too. Poor girl. She recently passed away from cancer at 9 1/2 years old. She was a horribly unhealthy thing. When you picture a doberman, you picture a nice, trim dog. Xena was a doberman/barrel cross... Hahaha. She had a thyroid issue that caused her to gain weight on the smallest amount of food. She does eat Kirkland dog food but she would have been SO much better off on raw. I would definitely have had a lot to say if she was still alive. She was put down about a month ago. They are getting their third doberman pup so maybe I can throw in a few nutritional facts out once in a while.

I just wish my grandfather wasn't so stubborn...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I could never hold my tongue... That's too hard for me. My grandfather got a good tongue lashing from me last Thanksgiving. Please don't imagine me yelling at this frail, old man. My grandfather is 6'2 (used to be 6'4. haha) and is your typical ex-military, racist, stubborn, outspoken old man who grew up in the era that they did. He is TOTALLY against pit bulls. He views them as killers even though he had a sweet one that he raised my mom and my aunt with.
> 
> Anyhow, we were all at their house last year and my cousin brought Tank, her GORGEOUS, jet black and brilliant white with electric blue eyes, American Bulldog/APBT mix. He is around 2 1/2 now. Last year my cousin was pregnant with her and her husband's first baby and my grandfather started telling her that she needed to get rid of her dog. Well, Nikki wasn't going to do it and she couldn't understand why he would say that. Of course, me being the only REAL dog person in the house, I chimed in. Then he started telling me that I needed to get rid of Dude for MY child's safety! Let me make this perfectly clear... Dude is a smooth collie. I have NO kids nor was I pregnant at the time. I'm not entirely sure what kids I need to be protecting from Dude...
> 
> ...


OH, I didnt know that Xena was put down! 

Im sorry!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

doxieluv said:


> the few silver labs that i have seen in person look much more like weimaraners to me but it's possible. the dilution in chocolates of other breeds can lead to that color (dachshunds-isabella, and dobermans-fawn to name a few)


I have never seen a silver lab have heard of them but never seen.

And luckily around here people don't think much about dog fighting. Well I mean it doesn't just pop into their heads. It's a small ranching community mostly. And I hope people don't think that of my dog he does have some scares on his head because when he was at the shelter we had an older pit bull that came off the reservation and I think he may have been a fighting dog because he did have scares all over his body. It could have been natural fighting as on the reservation they let them just run freely. But he was always picking on Richter keeping him in line and one day he got to fence fighting and of course turned on Richter and about tore his ear off. The poor guy.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Dog fighting is an issue around here. I don't know how bad, but it happens. But of course marijuana fields and moonshine are abundant... I mean... Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> OH, I didnt know that Xena was put down!
> 
> Im sorry!!


Thanks. Yea. I got the information from my little brother who wasn't there so he couldn't tell me exactly what happened but it was something like she had a cancerous tumor on her chest and she hit her chest on something which ripped into the tumor and when my grandfather took her to the vet they told him that the only way to save her was surgery but it was likely that she wouldn't survive because of the shock from her injury and her age. She was already unhealthy and because death was so likely, he just had her put down. They lost Angel, the last dobe, to bloat. They have 10 acres so she isn't close to humans all the time. By the time they discovered her it was too late. Both reached a decent age though. I think Angel was 9 too. I don't think Xena would have lived much more than a year longer. They are getting a pup soon apparently.


----------

